# Engine hiccups. Need Advice.



## cajungator (Apr 25, 2011)

'99 Nissan Altima 2.4L Automatic

Once the car is turned on, the engine feels like it is misfiring. Spark plugs were changed (plug 3 had nothing left to it) and replaced the fuel filter. Car has hard jerking while moving. Any ideas of what I should check next?


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Try to diagnose for an intake gasket leak . Spray carb cleaner or starter fluid near intake to head and see if the idle smooths out. If not that I'd look at the cap/rotor , plug or distributor as the source of your issues.


----------

